# Sling pack suggestions



## Flatoutfly (Jun 11, 2020)

The problem is most all sling bags are made for trout fishing and not the saltwater trout. It all depends on the size of your fly boxes. I have the new large Simms sling bag but would would find it hard for salt water unless you down size everything. Even when using mine in stream fishing, once you add a water bottle, small rain jacket and a snack for later there really isn't anymore room for much. I do like the Fish Pond products.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I use the Orvis safe passage which is great. I decided to switch to the simms dry creek waterproof pack. It's my go to now. Both would fit the bill.


----------



## BillNye (Aug 19, 2020)

Flatoutfly said:


> The problem is most all sling bags are made for trout fishing and not the saltwater trout. It all depends on the size of your fly boxes. I have the new large Simms sling bag but would would find it hard for salt water unless you down size everything. Even when using mine in stream fishing, once you add a water bottle, small rain jacket and a snack for later there really isn't anymore room for much. I do like the Fish Pond products.


Thanks that seems to be the problem I’ve run into. I used to carry a backpack before but it’s so inconvenient to get to your stuff. 


GG34 said:


> I use the Orvis safe passage which is great. I decided to switch to the simms dry creek waterproof pack. It's my go to now. Both would fit the bill.


The guide version or regular size? I’ll take a look at both thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

I use this Bote sling bag when I need to carry more gear. It's completely waterproof. I've swam across a deep channel with camera gear in it and it stayed dry. Identical to the Fishpond waterproof sling bag but cheaper.








Search: 18 results found for "highwater slingpack"


BOTE crafts the highest quality, most innovative, best looking, and easiest to use stand up paddle boards, kayaks, docks and paddle gear on the planet. Shop BOTE for Black Friday deals today.




www.boteboard.com


----------



## NVswitch (Jan 25, 2021)

Skram said:


> I use this Bote sling bag when I need to carry more gear. It's completely waterproof. I've swam across a deep channel with camera gear in it and it stayed dry. Identical to the Fishpond waterproof sling bag but cheaper.
> http://[URL]https://www.boteboard.com/search?q=highwater+slingpack[/URL]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

I was just looking at sling packs, and I also noticed that the ones that are the right size all seem to be very trout-centric. The Patagonia Stealth Atom Sling looks like it would work for 2-3 hour beach walks and doesn't have too much of the trout-y stuff on it. I have never seen one in person, though.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

Man, Bote is proud of their logo. 

Does sling need to be waterproof?

The waterproof ones tend not have any internal storage The zipper is makes getting into the corners, very rear and front of the compartment a pain. I find myself digging through it and having to pull things out to get to other stuff. I have owned quite a few different bags. I haven't found the perfect one yet. The waterproof ones don't have a water bottle holder either, which will burn up some space. 

I actually went back to vest for trout fishing and I am glad I did. I think a waterproof hip pack might be my next move.


----------



## birddog (Feb 21, 2019)

My wife has an Orvis Sling Pack that could comfortably fit everything you're talking about and has a water bottle pocket on the bottom. 

If you want waterproof, I have the Orvis Waterproof Sling Pack (Orvis is the only "fly shop" near us) that has plenty of internal storage, at least for what I need. The pulls make the zippers in the corners no problem, there are some internal zippered pockets for things like leaders, your license, etc. I typically stack 2 large Tacky fly boxes and have stuck 2 extra reels in the back pocket - reels go on the bottom, room for the boxes on top of them. I'm confident that you could get a raincoat in the pocket that goes directly against your back if you folded it instead of shoving it in a stuff sack. It is definitely smaller than my wife's through.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

BillNye said:


> Thanks that seems to be the problem I’ve run into. I used to carry a backpack before but it’s so inconvenient to get to your stuff.
> 
> The guide version or regular size? I’ll take a look at both thanks for the suggestions.


Guide size. Plenty of room for saltwater gear.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Orvis guide.


----------



## JonathanD (Feb 19, 2019)

Never had a sling, but I think I will try this out. Beast Sling


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Fishpond makes great sling packs and I've owned a few...!!! Better than the Orvis, Simms and Patagonia offerings in my opinion. Lots of options out there! I recommend FishPond!


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Patagonia Stormsurge Sling has a ton of room in it (20L), if you carry more than it can hold while wading then something is wrong. It is my boat bag/wading bag of choice. My wife has a Simms Dry Creek Z Sling, it is smaller (15L), but is a more manageable size for her. Backcountry has a Simms produced version with internal pockets for the same price, but the color was a no go for my wife.

Fishpond has some decent stuff, but they copy all their designs. I do have their Dakota rod & reel case that I found on sale, but generally shy away from them.


----------



## mangoman (Dec 1, 2011)

BillNye said:


> Looking for a bigger sling pack for wading trips further from the car. Needs to carry 2 fly boxes, other normal fishing stuff, a spool and a reel plus I would like space for a water bottle and my raincoat. I have been using the Magellan sling pack and I like it but it’s just to small for all day trips. Would a fishpond summit fit the bill? I did some research and it looks like it’s borderline as far as size goes.


patagonia waist pack, top zipper ,easy to rotate on hips and its 24 years and still kicking


----------



## FlyrodC (Apr 29, 2018)

I'm a Fishpond guy and use the Fishpond Delta Sling when wadefishing in both Montana and the Gulf. Keep one in the north and one in the south. Went to them because I like the way it wears and stays completely behind me when I'm fishing. Also has a bottle holder and the topper is the net holder. I carry a measure net in both the North and the South and this satchel style pack holds it perfectly and again, it's out of the way.

I think the Delta is disco'd and the new version is the Buckhorn

Prior to the Delta, when fishing in the south, I carried the Fishpond Satchel which I liked a lot due to the lack of zippers. The satchel doesn't have a drink holde,r nor net holder but the snap closure was almost enough for me to forgo the benefits of the Delta. Almost....

Good luck.


----------



## BillNye (Aug 19, 2020)

Thanks everyone for the great info.

I am going to be looking tonight at some YouTube videos of the packs you recommended. There seems to be a lot of options out there.

I don't think I need a waterproof bag as all I bring with me other than fishing stuff is my keys and my cellphone which I usually tuck into my waders. It looks like something about 15 L or bigger seems to be a good size so I will check out the options and report back once I make a decision!


----------



## CMStoerrle (Jul 2, 2010)

I like and use a vedavoo inversion. They have quite a few different slings.


----------



## BillNye (Aug 19, 2020)

Looks like the orvis guide pack is the best thought out and quite large, I’m going to probably go with that. My only question is will the water bottle holder fit a regular sized Nalgene bottle (1 liter)?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Many, many hours on a Patagonia sling pack...works fine.

My next is likely to be a Vedavoo though.


----------



## BillNye (Aug 19, 2020)

I'm undecided as to whether I need the guide or should get the step down (just called the orvis sling I guess)? Not sure whether 18 L is overkill or would 11 L be enough? Maybe I'm over thinking it but I don't think there is anywhere near me that I can check them out.


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

Hey @BillNye !

This is a great post - I think alot of folks work through this dilemma at some point.

I worked through a similar problem last year - I wanted to be able to park the skiff and wade the flats for at least half the day or more with nothing but a small pack (in addition to my rod/reel setup I'd be carrying) and never worry about needing to go back for anything - ahhh, freedom 

Not sure where you're at, the weather you deal with, fish you're after, etc, but my experience packing for a day for the middle Texas coast was that, with a few adjustments, I'm able to easily use the Fishpond Submersible Lumbar, advertised at about 10L. 

I initially wanted a sling, but found a lumbar pack much more comfortable (for me) than having a sling over my shoulder. Also, Texas also gets HOT, and the more air circulating around me the better.

I can carry an extra spare spool or reel, multiple leaders, 1 umpqua bug locker 3412 (packed to the gills holds bunch of seaducers/baitfish, clousers, you name it), hook file, extra tippet, couple lens cloths, TP, portable phone charger (my phone is my camera & GPS/Nav system on the boat), a couple granola bars, some Starkist Tuna Pouches and a ton of water pretty easily.

Water was the tough one until I switched from Nalgene bottles to these Platypus Collapsable Water Bottles. If I empty a bit from each (to make them more "shapeable"), I can fit 2 x 1 Liter bottles into my pack alongside everything else, and as you drink they take up less and less space.

If you're deadset on the sling, I don't see any point in trying to go with the smaller size - you won't notice it when it's on your back, the weight is minimal, and you'll have extra space if you need it. The only requirement you listed that I don't think I cover for my 10L pack is the rain jacket - if I had to take one I'd probably get a sling, so the 18 still sounds right right - 11L seems like it would be pushing it.

Hope that helps, and feel free to reach out if I you have any other questions.


----------



## BillNye (Aug 19, 2020)

Cory Michner said:


> Hey @BillNye !
> 
> This is a great post - I think alot of folks work through this dilemma at some point.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed post. I'm up in the north east chasing striper. Most of the fishing I do is either in tidal rivers, inlets or in the surf so the conditions are a little wetter than I'd imagine the flats of the gulf coast are like. I have never tried a hip pack but I often wade pretty deep so I think there would be a lot of situations where it would be completely submerged. I have fished with a sling for the last year for striper and trout so I'm pretty used to it at this point.
You make a lot of sense about the size of the bag, better to go bigger and not use all the space than not have enough room. 
I'm going to order the guide sling and I'll report back once I get it and use it on how it works out.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

I have the Fishpond Thunderhead. Keeps all my stuff dry and plenty of room for fly boxes and even reels and other stuff. Have had it about 3 years and has held up very well. A little pricey but worth every penny. I considered the other brands mentioned but they were not as heavy duty as this one.








Thunderhead Submersible Sling


Fully submersible sling




fishpondusa.com


----------



## BillNye (Aug 19, 2020)

Just got the orvis guide sling in today and already know I don’t like it. It’s too wide on my back and hits my left elbow when I make a double haul motion. Otherwise it’s really nice and well thought out but that hitting my arm all day would drive me crazy. I don’t really like the design of the Simms freestone so I might check out the thunderhead and order one to see.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I have had a couple sling packs and always seem to go back to a camelbak with a water bladder. I can fit everything I need into it and it is comfortable for long hikes


----------



## Cory Michner (Jan 28, 2020)

BillNye said:


> Just got the orvis guide sling in today and already know I don’t like it. It’s too wide on my back and hits my left elbow when I make a double haul motion. Otherwise it’s really nice and well thought out but that hitting my arm all day would drive me crazy. I don’t really like the design of the Simms freestone so I might check out the thunderhead and order one to see.


When I looked at slings and lumbar packs the Fishponds really seemed like the most well thought-out and designed. Give the thunderhead a try, would love to hear what you think!


----------

